# cuts a slim profile



## Jaén

Hola!

Me gustaría saber el significdo de esta frase:

"Apple cuts a slim profile on any desk"

Es de un anuncio de computadoras.

No se me ocurre nada 

Alguna idea?


----------



## Fernita

Hola Jaén querido.

_Apple da un toque de distinción sobre cualquier escritorio._

Es simplemente una sugerencia. 
Veremos qué opinan los demás.

Cariños.
Fern.


----------



## alacant

Hola mi rana favorito!

Apple, delgado y elegante en la oficina!

Saludo, ala


----------



## Jaén

Fernita said:


> Hola Jaén querido.
> 
> _Apple da un toque de distinción sobre cualquier escritorio._
> 
> Es simplemente una sugerencia.
> Veremos qué opinan los demás.
> 
> Cariños.
> Fern.


 
Guauu! Me encanta tu propuesta! Vamos a ver qué más sugieren. 

Gracias!!

Besos!

PD - tu email está lleno


----------



## Fernita

Otra:

Apple marca la distinción en todo escritorio.


----------



## Jaén

alacant said:


> Hola mi rana favorito!
> 
> Apple, delgado y elegante en la oficina!
> 
> Saludo, ala


 


Fernita said:


> Otra:
> 
> Apple marca la distinción en todo escritorio.


La traducción va a quedar de lujo con estas sugerencias! 

Gracias, mi gaviota favorita!

Besos!!


----------



## Tampiqueña

¡Hola Albertito!

Llego tarde y todo está dicho, bueno, me gustan las sugerencias de las chicas. 
Yo tengo el cerebro seco . Si se me prende el foco (aunque sea el último destello que le quede al pobre) regreso.

¡Besos!

Hola Janice y Fernita  ¡Ustedes son muy creativas!

*Edit:*
¡Por fin! Al menos se me ocurrió una:
_Apple, elegancia que ocupa poco espacio de escritorio/Apple, elegancia compacta para su oficina._

Me quedó horrible , pero la lucha se hizo (creo que no hay actividad cerebral en este momento....favor de intentar más tarde).


----------



## Fernita

Otra:

*Apple, un lujo en todo escritorio.*

*Apple brinda distinción/categoría a cualquier escritorio.*

Utima noticia:
*Apple marca un estilo distinguido en todo escritorio.*

Besitos*.*


----------



## Jaén

Tampiqueña said:


> ¡Hola Albertito!
> 
> Llego tarde y todo está dicho, bueno, me gustan las sugerencias de las chicas.
> Yo tengo el cerebro seco . Si se me prende el foco (aunque sea el último destello que le quede al pobre) regreso.
> 
> ¡Besos!
> 
> Hola Janice y Fernita  ¡Ustedes son muy creativas!


Tú nunca llegas tarde, Dama de todas horas! (no sólo de la madrugada )

No agotes tus esfuerzos, tu trabajo es más pesado que el mío 

Sí, es verdad qe son muy creativas, mira esto:



Fernita said:


> Otra:
> 
> *Apple, un lujo en todo escritorio.*
> 
> *Apple brinda distinción/categoría a cualquier escritorio.*
> 
> Besitos*.*


Besos!


----------



## Tampiqueña

Jaén said:


> Tú nunca llegas tarde, Dama de todas horas! (no sólo de la madrugada )
> 
> No agotes tus esfuerzos, tu trabajo es más pesado que el mío
> 
> Sí, es verdad qe son muy creativas, mira esto:
> 
> 
> Besos!


 
Te incluí una alternativa en mi post anterior, es medio malita pero quise colaborar (tú nunca me quedas mal y me sentía culpable ). No le hagas mucho caso, ya tienes sugerencias excelentes, sólo quise salvar lo que queda de mi dignidad .

¡Besos!


----------



## UVA-Q

¡Hola a todos! Aquí me atrevo...sacando ideas de las suyas!!! 

Apple, elegancia en cualquier escritorio
Apple, distinción en cualquier escritorio

Pues no queda mucho qué pensar con tanta creatividad aquí, será que es viernes??


----------



## Jaén

Pero si están perfectas también, Uva Y Tampi!

Para ser viernes, todavía les queda bastante batería! (Usan Energizer? )

Betty, tu orgullo permanece intacto! 

Besos a todas!


----------



## SamanthainLA

Apple, fínisimo en cualquier escritorio.


----------



## UVA-Q

Otra muy boba, después de recibir esas porras, pues....

Apple, "marca" todo escritorio.

mmmhhh nop, no me gustó


----------



## Aristogata

Tampiqueña said:


> ¡Hola Albertito!
> 
> Llego tarde y todo está dicho, bueno, me gustan las sugerencias de las chicas.
> Yo tengo el cerebro seco . Si se me prende el foco (aunque sea el último destello que le quede al pobre) regreso.
> 
> ¡Besos!
> 
> Hola Janice y Fernita  ¡Ustedes son muy creativas!
> 
> *Edit:*
> ¡Por fin! Al menos se me ocurrió una:
> _Apple, elegancia que ocupa poco espacio de escritorio/Apple, elegancia compacta para su oficina._
> 
> Me quedó horrible , pero la lucha se hizo (creo que no hay actividad cerebral en este momento....favor de intentar más tarde).


 
Aunque seguimos ansiosos a la espera de ese espectacular reinicio de actividad cerebral que promete maravillas, debo decir que tus propuestas me agradan. No obstante, la sugerencia previa "da (o también _aporta_) un toque de distinción", queda distinguida (sí, lo sé, resulta redundante, pero no se me ocurre ningún otro adjetivo que aplicarle en estos momentos de relax post-cena).

PD - tu email está lleno  (¡En efecto!)


----------



## Jaén

SamanthainLA said:


> Apple, fínisimo en cualquier escritorio.


Muy bien, Samantha! Además da la idea de 'fino', fancy, y de thin.

Gracias!


UVA-Q said:


> Otra muy boba, después de recibir esas porras, pues....
> 
> Apple, "marca" todo escritorio.
> 
> mmmhhh nop, no me gustó




No te preocupes, Uva! Del brainstorming surgen las mejores ideas!

Gracias de nuevo!!


----------



## Jaén

Aristogata said:


> Aunque seguimos ansiosos a la espera de ese espectacular reinicio de actividad cerebral que promete maravillas, debo decir que tus propuestas me agradan. No obstante, la sugerencia previa "da (o también _aporta_) un toque de distinción", queda distinguida (sí, lo sé, resulta redundante, pero no se me ocurre ningún otro adjetivo que aplicarle en estos momentos de relax post-cena).
> 
> PD - tu email está lleno  (¡En efecto!)


Sí, eh? Cuando está inspirada, Betty es un huracán de ideas! 

Gracias por tu confirmación!

PD - el mail lleno que dices es el de Fernita, verdad?


----------



## Aristogata

Jaén said:


> Sí, eh? Cuando está inspirada, Betty es un huracán de ideas!
> 
> Gracias por tu confirmación!
> 
> De rien!
> 
> Para añadir más opciones, observo que, además de _un toque de distinción _y _un toque de elegancia_, se dice también usualmente _un toque elegante _y _un toque distinguido._
> 
> PD - el mail lleno que dices es el de Fernita, verdad?
> 
> ¿Quién es esa? ¡A mí que me registren! He estado toda la noche bebiendo cerveza con los amigos, pueden comprobar mi coartada...


----------



## Jaén

> PD - el mail lleno que dices es el de Fernita, verdad?
> 
> ¿Quién es esa? ¡A mí que me registren! He estado toda la noche bebiendo cerveza con los amigos, pueden comprobar mi coartada...


 
Sorry! Mi comentario no era para ti


----------



## Fernita

_*Apple, un toque finísimo en cualquier escritorio.*_

Querida Ranita, creo que ya te hemos dado una pista.  
Aristogata: esa soy yo. Saludos. 

Acabo de eliminar más de 100 mails. Creo que ya está más libre. Post socializante totaaaaaaaaaaaallll Dile a Luis que mañana es la boda!


----------



## romarsan

¿Y donde andaba yo en lugar de ayudar a los amigos? 
Bueno está todo dicho y muy bien dicho, pero una opción más

Apple el/un toque de elegancia en su despacho

Besos a todos


----------



## Precisa

Hola! Whew! Que tormenta de ideas, diria yo que no hay falta actividad cerebral, excepto la mia. Nada mas me preocupa que vaya a usar la frase, por mas bonita que sea, que no le es fiel al original. "toque de distincion" no habla del tamano del monitor, que es lo que intenta el original. "Cuts a slim profile" diria que "estrena un perfil fino y delgado" ... What do you think about that one? I kind of mixed everyone's ideas together.


----------



## Jaén

Fernita said:


> _*Apple, un toque finísimo en cualquier escritorio.*_
> 
> Querida Ranita, creo que ya te hemos dado una pista.
> Aristogata: esa soy yo. Saludos.
> 
> Acabo de eliminar más de 100 mails. Creo que ya está más libre. Post socializante totaaaaaaaaaaaallll Dile a Luis que mañana es la boda!


Sí, creo que esta es la mejor de toda la lluvia de ideas!

Gracias a tutti! 

Intentaré mandarte los mails devueltos. Besos!


----------



## Jaén

Caramba!

Con las propeustas de Precisa y Ro, ya estoy casi casi ahorgándome en las sugerencias! 

Voy a tener que escoger cuál poner entre todas!

De tin marín, de do pingüé...



Todos ustedes son geniales!

Gracias nuevamente!


----------



## Fernita

¡Pero qué maravilla, Ro y Precisa!
Mi más humilde opinión es que "delgado" lo descartaría porque se usa más para personas o para una definición técnica y no tanto para un anuncio.

Creo que la palabra que encierra el concepto de "elegante y delgado" es "fino/finísimo/_*el más fino"*_

Abrazos para todas las chicas y para ti, ranita.


----------



## alexacohen

Hola,

¿Y un toque de distinción en un mínimo espacio?

Más pijo:

Apple, un toque de elegancia _minimalista_ (perdón, es que estuve leyendo una revista de decoración feng-shui, se me ha pegado).

Besos a todos/todas.

(Aristogata, Fernita es im-pres-cin-di-ble! Ya nos irás conociendo a todos)


----------



## Jaén

alexacohen said:


> Hola,
> 
> ¿Y un toque de distinción en un mínimo espacio?
> 
> Más pijo:
> 
> Apple, un toque de elegancia _minimalista_ (perdón, es que estuve leyendo una revista de decoración feng-shui, se me ha pegado).
> 
> Besos a todos/todas.
> 
> Aristogata, Fernita es im-pres-cin-di-ble!




Lo de 'minimalista' queda bien si queremos integrar el notebook a la decoración!

Ya la primera sugerencia está muy bien también!

Gracias, chica!

Besos.


----------



## alexacohen

Lo que te va a costar hacer un resumen de todas las sugerencias... ha quedado un thread de lo más _maximalista_!


----------



## MatiasArg

Apple, fino de perfil, fino en todo.
Apple, fino en cualquier escritorio.
Apple, el más fino de los finos.
Apple, fino como ninguno


----------



## Jaén

alexacohen said:


> Lo que te va a costar hacer un resumen de todas las sugerencias... ha quedado un thread de lo más _maximalista_!


Vaya que sí! Mira nomás lo que llegó ahora:



MatiasArg said:


> Apple, fino en cualquier escritorio.
> Apple, fino como ninguno
> Apple, el más fino de los finos.
> Apple, fino de perfil, fino en todo.


(Matías, te sugiero que juntes todas tus propuestas en un solo post)

Gracias por la ayuda!!


----------



## MatiasArg

Jaén said:


> (Matías, te sugiero que juntes todas tus propuestas en un solo post)


Disculpame Jaén, es que soy muy nuevo en esto.  Ya lo hice.
Saludos.


----------



## Aristogata

alexacohen said:


> Hola,
> 
> ¿Y un toque de distinción en un mínimo espacio?
> 
> Más pijo:
> 
> Apple, un toque de elegancia _minimalista_ (perdón, es que estuve leyendo una revista de decoración feng-shui, se me ha pegado).
> 
> _Minimalista!!!! _Es la palabra que me rondaba por la cabeza toda la noche y no me salía -por eso dejé la batiseñal prendida all night long.
> 
> Besos a todos/todas.
> 
> (Aristogata, Fernita es im-pres-cin-di-ble! Ya nos irás conociendo a todos)
> 
> Ah, vale! Es que creí que conocía al chico-ranita, pero lo confundí con Gustavo, el reportero dicharachero. Tampoco sé quién es Luis, pero bueno, jajajaja!


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

Pero ¡no olvidemos la delgadez! Dice "slim profile". Sí, es elegante, etc., pero también es delgado, en contraste con otros más gruesos.


----------

